# Blanche Macdonald (sp) Makeup School



## SagMaria (Dec 17, 2006)

In Vancouver, BC.  Has anyone gone here?  Loved it or regretted it?  Do you think in your quest to become a makeup artist this school helped?  Would you suggest a different school?


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_In Vancouver, BC. Has anyone gone here? Loved it or regretted it? Do you think in your quest to become a makeup artist this school helped? Would you suggest a different school?_

 
No one?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 17, 2006)

I've never personally heard of it, but there are tons of makeup schools out there.  All the top artists I know went to Empire Academy of Makeup in Orange County, CA and loved it.  I can't find much infortmation on how much it costs.

Personally, I've always wanted to go to MUD, Make-Up Designory.  They only have two campuses, one in Los Angeles and one in New York.  IMO, they are the most prestigious makeup school out there, but also pretty pricey (I believe you get what you pay for.).  The first class, Beauty Make-Up is $2,800 for 160 hours, which is 20 full-time days of school.  My husband is going to barber school for 1500 hours, 9 months for $5,400.  However, if you think about it, having that certificate opens thousands of new makeup work opportunities for you.  You'll feel much more professional and assured about your job, and chances are you'll make tons more money than you would just working at counter.  Depending on where my husband and I choose to move depends on if I go to school or not.

Here's more info on MUD:

http://www.mud.edu/lacampus/lafacility2.html


----------



## xstephax (Dec 17, 2006)

i went to blanche macdonald. i loved it. amazing teachers. nice students. excellent courses. it's super expensive for both tuition and supplies. but i assume any school would be. i went there to brush up on my make up skills and to learn more about the industry and all the different paths you can go down. i learnt a lot and i had so much fun.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 17, 2006)

I looked into Blanche MacDonald. 
I'm from Nova Scotia and BC is too much of a move for me. I'm only 18 and being out there all alone would be really hard.
I decided against it.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 18, 2006)

i've talked to a few people who went there and it sounds really good


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I've never personally heard of it, but there are tons of makeup schools out there. All the top artists I know went to Empire Academy of Makeup in Orange County, CA and loved it. I can't find much infortmation on how much it costs.

Personally, I've always wanted to go to MUD, Make-Up Designory. They only have two campuses, one in Los Angeles and one in New York. IMO, they are the most prestigious makeup school out there, but also pretty pricey (I believe you get what you pay for.). The first class, Beauty Make-Up is $2,800 for 160 hours, which is 20 full-time days of school. My husband is going to barber school for 1500 hours, 9 months for $5,400. However, if you think about it, having that certificate opens thousands of new makeup work opportunities for you. You'll feel much more professional and assured about your job, and chances are you'll make tons more money than you would just working at counter. Depending on where my husband and I choose to move depends on if I go to school or not.

Here's more info on MUD:

http://www.mud.edu/lacampus/lafacility2.html_

 
Thanks for those great suggestions but there is probably little chance of me relocating to NY OR LA to attend these schools, not enough moola or courage to leave friends and family


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xstephax* 

 
_i went to blanche macdonald. i loved it. amazing teachers. nice students. excellent courses. it's super expensive for both tuition and supplies. but i assume any school would be. i went there to brush up on my make up skills and to learn more about the industry and all the different paths you can go down. i learnt a lot and i had so much fun._

 
Wow thanks!  Could you possibly describe it in even more detail?  Do you have to buy a makeup kit?  What kind of makeup?  Does the tuition cover that?  How long is the course?  What are you doing now with your diploma?  Thx!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Wow thanks!  Could you possibly describe it in even more detail?  Do you have to buy a makeup kit?  What kind of makeup?  Does the tuition cover that?  How long is the course?  What are you doing now with your diploma?  Thx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you request info and include your phone number they will call you. They called me and I had a whole 30 minute conversation with a lady named Jaye. 
I am kinda rethinking it now/


----------



## sugaxbayb (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KaylaGrace* 

 
_If you request info and include your phone number they will call you. They called me and I had a whole 30 minute conversation with a lady named Jaye. 
I am kinda rethinking it now/_

 
I just got information from Blanche Macdonald & now I really want to go. I was wondering if I should call them or email them to find how much it would cost to move out to B.C. I live in Ontario right now so its not that much of a move I think. Did you decide to go to this school?


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugaxbayb* 

 
_I just got information from Blanche Macdonald & now I really want to go. I was wondering if I should call them or email them to find how much it would cost to move out to B.C. I live in Ontario right now so its not that much of a move I think. Did you decide to go to this school?_

 

No, I still wish I could go though.


----------

